# India ranked 141 out of 162 in peace index



## Vignesh B (Jun 12, 2013)

> India ranks low at 141in this year’s Global Peace Index (GPI) that measured peace in 162 countries, according to 22 qualitative and quantitative indicators of the absence and fear of violence.
> 
> 
> The major indicators that bring down India’s ranking are militarisation, domestic and international conflicts, and corruption.
> ...


Source - The Hindu


----------



## Anorion (Jun 12, 2013)

Uh sri lanka and bangladesh are moar peaceful than us? Wow

Indian culture is to blame, am sure


----------



## eggman (Jun 12, 2013)

That's too high


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 12, 2013)

India


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 12, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Uh sri lanka and bangladesh are moar peaceful than us? Wow
> 
> Indian culture is to blame, am sure



Culture has nothing to do with it... it bout the people, us... Ex: we fight between us for silly matters and silly places like a tech forum


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 12, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> *Culture has nothing to do with it*... it bout the people, us... Ex: we fight between us for silly matters and silly places like a tech forum



You will be bashed for this.
On TDF hating Indian culture is


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Hrishi (Jun 12, 2013)

I love this Country!!!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 13, 2013)

sucks for you guys.. I live in Tranquility lane


----------



## rider (Jun 13, 2013)

Those who are blaming Indian culture. I guess they don't know about it.


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 13, 2013)

Actually you are all getting it wrong. I mean i look around and i feel like people could do with some more violence. So if India is way above average in violence, is this all the violence there is in this World.


----------



## dan4u (Jun 13, 2013)

I guess the attacks on women which were highlighted on several International media outlets played a major role in deciding the rank. But then again its not possible to conduct a fair survey without factoring in many aspects, like population etc....India has a population of 1.2 Billion, Iceland has 320 Thousand :/


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2013)

hehe, people define culture by history whereas it is the present. Not a very peaceful culture we have, do we?


----------



## Krow (Jun 19, 2013)

Mostly peaceful country. Rankings are skewed due to Naxal violence, insurgents in Northeast, the Kashmir problem, and tensions with China.


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2013)

You missed out on road rage. Each day is an adventure.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 19, 2013)

ico said:


> You missed out on road rage. Each day is an adventure.



ahaha , you hit the Nerve.


----------



## sahil1033 (Jun 19, 2013)

Incredible India!


----------



## eggman (Jun 19, 2013)

Krow said:


> Mostly peaceful country. Rankings are skewed due to Naxal violence, insurgents in Northeast, the Kashmir problem, and tensions with China.


Reminds me of this scene
sholay funny scene (mausiji) - YouTube


----------



## theterminator (Jun 20, 2013)

Krow said:


> Mostly peaceful country. Rankings are skewed due to Naxal violence, insurgents in Northeast, the Kashmir problem, and tensions with China.



also add the newly found fury of violence against women.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 20, 2013)

India's score per year on global Peace Index
lower is better

142	2.549	 - 2012
135	2.570	 - 2011
128	2.516	 - 2010
122   2.433	 - 2009
107	2.355	 - 2008
109	2.53   - 2007

data taken from wiki


----------



## Anorion (Jun 20, 2013)

^how to read that, lower is better? Increase in violence... Some morbid pathological prolem here. Read some reports that there is an increase in violent crimes by people who have not committed any crimes before. That is murder, mutilation not by thugs but by "normal" people.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 20, 2013)

Anorion said:


> ^how to read that, lower is better? Increase in violence... Some morbid pathological prolem here. Read some reports that there is an increase in violent crimes by people who have not committed any crimes before. That is murder, mutilation not by thugs but by "normal" people.



lower is better,
so basically the situation has become worse each year.


----------



## Krow (Jun 20, 2013)

ico said:


> You missed out on road rage. Each day is an adventure.



What I meant to say is, 141/162 is due to the reasons I mentioned. Otherwise we'd definitely be in the top 100 peaceful countries.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 7, 2013)

@People taliking about culture: Can anyone explain what the "culture" of a place or its people is? Is it just how people used to behave there at certain time in the history? And how is that time in history selected? Should we try to be like how we were 10 or 100 or 1000 years ago?


----------



## ico (Jul 7, 2013)

baccilus said:


> @People taliking about culture: Can anyone explain what the "culture" of a place or its people is? Is it just how people used to behave there at certain time in the history? And how is that time in history selected? Should we try to be like how we were 10 or 100 or 1000 years ago?


Culture is the present for me. Not the past.

It's just like when you talk about "work culture" of a company, we don't talk about how the company was 50 years back or even 10 years back. We talk the present. How it is for its employees at the present.


----------

